# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  Технологическая платформа 1С Предприятие 8.3

## Severchukov

*Технологическая платформа 8.3 Версия 8.3.2.172 от 30.11.2012 Тестовая*

Содержание каталога:

Наименование									Файл
Технологическая платформа 8.3. Версия 8.3.2.172. Порядок обновления            V8Update.mht
Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows                                                     setuptc.rar
Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для DEB-based Linux-систем                               thin.client.deb32.tar.gz
Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для RPM-based Linux-систем                              thin.client.rpm32.tar.gz
Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для DEB-based Linux-систем                   thin.client.deb64.tar.gz
Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для RPM-based Linux-систем                  thin.client.rpm64.tar.gz
Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows                               windows.rar
Клиент 1С:Предприятия для DEB-based Linux-систем                                          client.deb32.tar.gz
Клиент 1С:Предприятия для RPM-based Linux-систем                                         client.rpm32.tar.gz
Клиент 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для DEB-based Linux-систем                              client.deb64.tar.gz
Клиент 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для RPM-based Linux-систем                             client.rpm64.tar.gz
Cервер 1С:Предприятия для DEB-based Linux-систем                                         deb.tar.gz
Cервер 1С:Предприятия для RPM-based Linux-систем                                        rpm.tar.gz
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows                                                   windows64.rar
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для DEB-based Linux-систем                             deb64.tar.gz
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для RPM-based Linux-систем                            rpm64.tar.gz
Технология внешних компонент                                                                       addin.zip
Демонстрационная информационная база                                                        demo.zip
Файл настройки сортировки для Oracle Database                                              Collations.rar
Решение текущих проблем работы с различными СУБД и ОС                            ErrOther_8_2_15.mht
Проблемные ситуации и ошибки в версии 8.3.2.172                                          Err_8_3_2.mht

СКАЧАТЬ:

ССЫЛКА НА КАТАЛОГ

ПАТЧ

----------

Anthrax2 (31.01.2014), chern (06.12.2013), chufak (16.06.2015), feosr (02.05.2013), negoro7777 (14.05.2014), vadimmm (09.02.2014), Алекс-W (24.04.2013)

----------


## Severchukov

*Технологическая платформа 8.3 Версия 8.3.3.658 от 21.06.2013*

Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows: ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ
Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows: ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ

----------

Zelabobas35 (05.08.2013)

----------


## Severchukov

*Технологическая платформа 8.3 Версия 8.3.3.679 от 10.07.2013*

Релиз предназначен только для тестирования!

Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows: ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ
Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows: ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows: ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ

----------


## Severchukov

*Технологическая платформа 8.3 Версия 8.3.3.687 от 18.07.2013*

Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows: ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ
Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows: ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows: ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ

----------


## Severchukov

*Технологическая платформа 8.3 Версия 8.3.3.715 от 16.08.2013*

Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows: ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ
Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows: ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows: ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ

----------

Dwnldr (10.10.2014), _Марья_ (02.09.2013)

----------


## Severchukov

*Мобильная платформа 1С:Предприятия 8.3.3.35 от 18.07.2013*

ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ

----------

sean69 (29.11.2013)

----------


## Severchukov

*Технологическая платформа 8.3 Версия 8.3.3.721 от 06.09.2013*

Релиз предназначен только для тестирования!

Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows: ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ
Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows: ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ
Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows: ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ

----------


## DMLangepas

не понятно, для чего они висят в продаже если тут есть всё.

----------


## Severchukov

Когда прокуратура с проверкой придет, поймете.

----------


## DMLangepas

вот только когда

----------

russrussruss (25.04.2014)

----------


## Severchukov

Это как в старой доброй рекламе: "Заплати налоги и спи спокойно", только "Используй лицензионный софт и спи спокойно".
Все таки использование пиратского софта - не лучшее решение для бизнеса.

----------


## DMLangepas

Согласен. далеко не лучшее. К примеру лучше отдать 3 тр и спать спокойно, даже если база слетит и т.прочее. Не волнуясь низачего, и поддержку бесплатную осуществят в случае поломки. просто времени займет немного. доступ на сайт 1сV8 юзерс.

----------


## MidnightKiller

Ребят а версии 8.3.4 не у кого нету? :blush:

ЗЫ:Уже не надо, нашел в другой теме :)

----------


## DMLangepas

уже выехали

----------


## MidnightKiller

Добролюбова 25а корпус 2 квартира 27 :D

----------


## andersen12

ни одна ссылка не доступна для загрузки... можно их обновить ?!

----------


## andersen12

что значит для тестирования, она не рабочая?

---------- Post added at 19:15 ---------- Previous post was at 19:13 ----------




> *Технологическая платформа 8.3 Версия 8.3.3.721 от 06.09.2013*
> 
> Релиз предназначен только для тестирования!
> 
> Тонкий клиент 1С:Предприятия для Windows: ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ
> Технологическая платформа 1С:Предприятия для Windows: ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ
> Cервер 1С:Предприятия (64-bit) для Windows: ССЫЛКА ДЛЯ СКАЧИВАНИЯ



что значит для тестирования, она не рабочая?

----------


## newmetoda

для тестирования означает для проверки работоспособности этой версии платформы или конфигурации. То есть для поиска ошибок.
то есть не рекомендуется для работы на рабочих базах  во избежание потери или не предвиденных изменений данных.

----------


## russrussruss

ССЫЛКИ БИТЫЕ, ПИШУТ НА ДЕПОЗИТЕ ЧТО ТАКОГО ФАЙЛА НЕ СУЩЕСТВУЕТ, ВСЕ ПРОВЕРИЛ\\\\\\ ДАЙТЕ СССЫЛКУ РАБОЧУЮ ПЛЗ

----------


## Ukei

*ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ версия 8.3.4.465 от 04.04.2014*

RePack технологической платформы для Windows (установка, не требует лечения):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------


## Ukei

*ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ФИНАЛЬНАЯ версия 8.3.4.482 от 29.04.2014 (САМЫЙ ПОЛНЫЙ КОМПЛЕКТ)*

*КОМПЛЕКТ ДЛЯ WINDOWS*

Технологическая платформа для Windows:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

RePack Технологической платформы для Windows (установка, уже вылеченная): 

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Тонкий клиент для Windows:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Сервер 64-bit для Windows:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Порядок обновления, Технология внешних компонент, Демонстрационная информационная база, Файл настройки сортировки для Oracle Database, Решение текущих проблем работы с различными СУБД и ОС, Проблемные ситуации и ошибки в версии:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Учебная версия:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Portable-версия (не требует установки и лечения, может запускаться с флешки; авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


Набор эмуляторов и патчей для всех версий Windows и 32-bit версий Linux:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало



*КОМПЛЕКТ ДЛЯ LINUX* 

Тонкий и толстый клиенты (32-bit) для DEB-based Linux:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Тонкий и толстый клиенты (64-bit) для DEB-based Linux:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Серверы (32/64-bit) для DEB-based Linux:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Тонкий и толстый клиенты (32-bit) для RPM-based Linux:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Тонкий и толстый клиенты (64-bit) для RPM-based Linux:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Серверы (32/64-bit) для RPM-based Linux:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*МОБИЛЬНАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ТЕСТОВЫЙ релиз 8.3.4.22 от 07.05.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*МОБИЛЬНАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ТЕСТОВЫЙ релиз 8.3.5.52 от 07.05.2014*

Установка:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

andreimironow (30.05.2014), dm71 (29.05.2014), grizstation (14.05.2014), negoro7777 (14.05.2014), nikolayp (21.05.2014), terminos (31.05.2014), trntuser (11.05.2014), Vasilev (03.06.2014), Zultan (03.10.2016), _Dimitrius (12.05.2014)

----------


## arkanru

бабайка уже пришел - не работает ни одна ссылка. страницу можно удалять

----------


## Ukei

*ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 8.3, ТЕСТОВАЯ версия 8.3.5.924 от 30.05.2014 (ПОЛНЫЙ КОМПЛЕКТ)*

*КОМПЛЕКТ ДЛЯ WINDOWS*

Технологическая платформа для Windows:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

RePack Технологической платформы для Windows (установка, уже вылеченная):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Тонкий клиент для Windows:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Сервер 64-bit для Windows:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Порядок обновления, Технология внешних компонент, Демонстрационная информационная база, Файл настройки сортировки для Oracle Database, Решение текущих проблем работы с различными СУБД и ОС, Проблемные ситуации и ошибки в версии:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


Набор эмуляторов и патчей для всех версий Windows и 32-bit версий Linux:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало



*КОМПЛЕКТ ДЛЯ LINUX* 

Тонкий и толстый клиенты (32-bit) для DEB-based Linux:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Тонкий и толстый клиенты (64-bit) для DEB-based Linux:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Серверы (32/64-bit) для DEB-based Linux:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Тонкий и толстый клиенты (32-bit) для RPM-based Linux:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Тонкий и толстый клиенты (64-bit) для RPM-based Linux:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

Серверы (32/64-bit) для RPM-based Linux:

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

alfutina (03.06.2014), AndrewZloy (01.06.2014), Zultan (03.10.2016)

----------


## DEL

11111111111111

----------


## Ukei

- ТЕМА ЗАКРЫТА, ССЫЛКИ НА ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКУЮ ПЛАТФОРМУ 8.Х *В ЭТОЙ ТЕМЕ*

----------

SpectrumQT (23.12.2014)

----------

